# Plus-size surfer women



## MasterMike (Nov 22, 2021)

Article in *Outside *Magazine about body positivity in the surfer community:
The Wave of Body Positivity Is Finally Coming to Surfing


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Nov 24, 2021)

Lovely gals of any size, who want to enjoy surfing is fine with me.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 27, 2021)

It still trips me out what the press dubs BBW.


----------



## MasterMike (Nov 27, 2021)

The mainstream media seems to consider any woman over 140 lbs. a BBW, it's crazy! Reading the article makes me regret that I've never surfed in my life, I've just never lived by the ocean.


----------



## bbgrrlll (Nov 27, 2021)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> It still trips me out what the press dubs BBW.


I agree, In the fashion world plus size models are anyone over a size 10


----------



## LarryTheNoodleGuy (Nov 28, 2021)

Had to add to this thread! I was in Hawaii in 2015 and saw a very large woman doing that surfboard thing like a champ. I was with my then-partner and we both smiled at both the skill, and the confidence. She was Samoan. We did not take any pic or vid out of respect. (What a concept!)

Anyway, a day later I was in a grocery store, got on the line and in front of me was a SSBBW in the smallest bikini. Hard to just be cool in the presence of such fine rolls and folds and just a BIG human - thrill! No one batted an eye, no one gave any "looks." I loved that, too - not a big deal. (Except for me.)

When she turned to pay, guess who it was!

Made my day. Didn't say a word. As she left, a little girl appeared, the woman took her hand and they both walked out of the store.

BBSM!

"Big Beautiful Woman Surfer Mom!"


----------



## Broseph (Dec 3, 2021)

Thanks for posting, OP. I love surfing and am really glad to see large bodies out there enjoying it! Beautiful!


----------



## Donna (Apr 16, 2022)

You all pardon my necro-posting, but since I am an "O.G." I guess I'll claim some privilege.  

I loved this article and am completely in awe of these ladies. I love the ocean and I tried learning to surf on several visits to family in Jacksonville, Florida. My nephew (he's only a few years younger than I, so we're closer to cousins relationship wise) is an instructor and he was convinced he could teach me. I failed, but I don't think it was my super-size body, but rather my complete lack of coordination and balance. It remains one of my fondest experiences. 



MasterMike said:


> The mainstream media seems to consider any woman over 140 lbs. a BBW, it's crazy! Reading the article makes me regret that I've never surfed in my life, I've just never lived by the ocean.



Mike, if you ever have the opportunity to live, or even visit near the ocean for an extended period of time, do it. I lived in Florida for many years and the ocean's call is almost mystical. Any body of water, from lakes, rivers, streams and even ponds, but the ocean is especially so just be virtue of her size. There's a reason oceans are often referred to in the feminine. She contains and sustains life, she can soothe or destroy, she's often unpredictable, and there is still so much we humans don't know about her. I think that "rush" that surfers talk about stems from the knowledge they are coexisting with one of the most, if not the most, powerful forces on the planet.


----------

